# Show us your Greens!!



## caliherp (Sep 11, 2015)

I cant believe this thread was lost. This was my favorite thread. Hopefully we can get a new one going as strong as the last. Ill start it off with a couple pictures for today.

Pure Jayapura neo.






F2 (Merauke x Biak)x(Merauke x Biak)


----------



## MatE (Sep 11, 2015)

Miss my green thanks for sharing.


----------



## d1nvisible (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful animal, I can't wait to own a GTP still counting down the months. 
Hope to see more Aussies post to see what's out there.


----------



## Herpo (Sep 14, 2015)

One day, one day...

Love the first one! But then again, so do all GTP's!


----------



## Micksreps (Sep 15, 2015)

My 10 month old pure Aussie Green starting its colour change.


----------



## DanNG (Sep 17, 2015)

Glad to see this thread make a come back...


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2015)

Gorgeous snakes Cali! 

(And yours too I'm sure Mick, just the attachments arent visible at the moment)


----------



## daztopendpythons (Sep 17, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Micksreps (Sep 17, 2015)

vampstorso said:


> Gorgeous snakes Cali!
> 
> (And yours too I'm sure Mick, just the attachments arent visible at the moment)



Yeah im not seeing hardly any of the attachments..


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2015)

Micksreps said:


> Yeah im not seeing hardly any of the attachments..



I believe Stu said in another thread he has a backlog of attachments uploading to the website (almost 30gb) so they'll reappear in time and the issue will be gone once they're all uploaded?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 17, 2015)

10 months old mite phase.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2015)

Waterrat said:


> 10 months old mite phase.



I'm looking forward to attachments working as I'd like to see this one, Michael! After a few years since I've last seen them I'm sure they've come along way (mite phase in general I mean)


----------



## Chondromad (Apr 4, 2016)

36 month old


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, go to facebook "the mite phase effect" I've got plenty of pics there.

cheers
Michael



vampstorso said:


> I'm looking forward to attachments working as I'd like to see this one, Michael! After a few years since I've last seen them I'm sure they've come along way (mite phase in general I mean)


----------



## PrecisionPythons (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## sara_sabian (Jun 17, 2016)

My kind of thread 

Biak OC




Aussie x Sorong hatchy




Yearling colour change




Biak OC




the first GTP baby I ever hatched 









Biak type



Time to take some real photos of the red baby before it goes changing on me too much.
Beautiful pythons everyone


----------



## Micksreps (Jun 21, 2016)

I just recently setup a new enclosure for my aussie green, he is still getting used to the extra space.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 21, 2016)

Great enclosure Mick and a stunning animal to match!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 21, 2016)

Where did you get the "vines" from they look great..


----------



## Micksreps (Jun 22, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Where did you get the "vines" from they look great..



The plants are from Bunnings for $15, they are like a trellis that can be placed together with clips. 
The jungle vine was from ABDF Store (Australian Bearded Dragon Forum).


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 25, 2016)

3 degrees o/nite here.. wish i was in there, 30 degrees and 70% humidity


----------



## sara_sabian (Jun 28, 2016)

The red baby is starting to change


----------



## UrbanJungle (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorong type


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 7, 2016)

love love love them!!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 30, 2017)

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Poswah (Jan 30, 2017)

Micksreps said:


> The plants are from Bunnings for $15, they are like a trellis that can be placed together with clips.
> The jungle vine was from ABDF Store (Australian Bearded Dragon Forum).



They are a great thing have one in my Darwin hatchlings tank he loves climbing up through them and sleeping on the leaves


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 11, 2017)

Light sprinkle of water and some winter sun..





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## MzJen (Jul 11, 2017)

These guys are simply stunning.!!! More pictures needed people so I can get my fix.!!


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 11, 2017)

Some of my beloved greens


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 12, 2017)

Absolutely stunning animals guys!! I'm jealous now haha


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 12, 2017)

This one stated her shed from her cheek, came off in one piece but needed a bit of help with the head bit
.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 12, 2017)

This was on my Christmas cards 2015


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 12, 2017)

I like the blue on them... Is that natural?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 12, 2017)

They are Sorongs, some gtp females also go blue when gravid


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 13, 2017)

Some of my mite phase.


----------



## Tyloop (Jul 13, 2017)

These are some amazing snakes!


----------



## MatE (Jul 15, 2017)

My female.


----------



## MatE (Jul 15, 2017)

My male


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 18, 2017)

Green in the teens yellow my new born baby...








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## MzJen (Aug 6, 2017)

Sweet lord I am in love.! These guys are simply exquisite.!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 26, 2017)

Cocked and ready !






Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

3 of my family out n about today.. of course they take off in all different directions[emoji58]





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 11, 2017)

Family trying yo get some comparison picks of these two (3)...








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## bluedragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Family trying yo get some comparison picks of these two (3)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one nice looking green tree and the others


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 29, 2017)

A new quick build of a light outdoor cage for my smaller snakes to get some natural sunlight and also my ackies.. it's in earlier stages but you get the idea.. would be good on my balcony. 

P.S. I few brews were consumed in the welding and fabrication on this cage so if it's off well blame T.E.D [emoji6][emoji38]





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 29, 2017)

Man there is some amazing pics on this thread, I love the way they just slink over the branch, and there colour ranges are just amazing, keep the pics coming 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 9, 2018)

The colour transition is just starting.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 11, 2018)

^^^ beautiful mate... my advice take heaps of pics I didn't take anywhere near enough and regret it ....... okay that's it I am gonna buy another GTP hatchie [emoji16]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 12, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> ^^^ beautiful mate... my advice take heaps of pics I didn't take anywhere near enough and regret it ....... okay that's it I am gonna buy another GTP hatchie [emoji16]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


I intend to Murph, once the transition is complete I will post a series of photos to hopefully give a good representation of the speed of the change. I am already amazed at how quick it happens.

I can give you a good contact if you are keen for another Green.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 12, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I intend to Murph, once the transition is complete I will post a series of photos to hopefully give a good representation of the speed of the change. I am already amazed at how quick it happens.
> 
> I can give you a good contact if you are keen for another Green.


Please PM me with the details.. and location .. both mine took a matter of 10 days to change it was nuts.. they are powering along now also 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Neil j (Feb 2, 2018)

Aussie native male


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 17, 2018)

The humidity has been so kind to my pythons lately .. they are powering long so well [emoji4]





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 19, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> The humidity has been so kind to my pythons lately .. they are powering long so well [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are they handling wise? I’ve heard conflicting stories!


----------



## Neil j (Feb 19, 2018)

Second shed his had with me. Got to becareful when their in feed mode which is most of the time cause you got to be careful not to over feed or they become fat slugs. I love this snake but note going to go down the route of upgrading licence and breeding them or trying to
[doublepost=1519032117,1519031341][/doublepost]I only own a native some of those png’s may well be nasty


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 20, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> How are they handling wise? I’ve heard conflicting stories!


Like absolute dreams.. never EVER at dusk.. but during the day time I give them a few gentle touches etc to let them know I'm there... once we are good they are stars.. 


Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Lanea (May 21, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Family trying yo get some comparison picks of these two (3)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in love! My two favourite snakes on one perch.
Roughie & GTP! Have my GTP - End of the year want my Roughie - Can't wait!
[doublepost=1526863515,1526863295][/doublepost]


Murph_BTK said:


> never EVER at dusk..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK



Thanks for the tip!! My GTP handles best out of all my snakes (Spotted, Coastal, Albino Darwin)
This doesn't mean I hold him the most. But he is brilliant, lets you stroke under his throat and all.
I pretty much leave him be. But if he is handled is a dream.


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 26, 2018)

@Murph_BTK

Do you have a spotted, GTP & Albino Darwin? That exactly what I have too LOL. They are all tucked away, not doing much as it’s so cold. Can’t wait to give them some grass time in summer.


Anyone here from VIC? Hows your GTP going in Winter (in Specific humidity levels)

Green boy is in a glass enclosure. Have a new one on the way, glass just not good enough but it’s what the breeder supplied as I bought its pre-existing home to keep him settled. Was sufficient (just) until winter kicked in. But really looking forward to changing him over though so I can increase humidity to correct levels. That’s happening this weekend.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 26, 2018)

AnthonyL said:


> @Murph_BTK
> 
> Do you have a spotted, GTP & Albino Darwin? That exactly what I have too LOL. They are all tucked away, not doing much as it’s so cold. Can’t wait to give them some grass time in summer.
> 
> ...


Yeah matey and last but not least my Rough scale python.. most of mine have shut down for winter "well what QLD calls winter" its hard keeping the humidity up fir my GTPs i have it sitting around 60% this time of year and temps around 26 day time and low 20s over night i mix and match it up.. never had any issues..
Keeping my monitors on heat well thats a tad harder..
Ohwell spring soon!! 

Post some pics [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 27, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Post some pics



Here you go...









Aware he has a little shed stuck on him. This is the issue I want to rectify with him with new enclosure this weekend. It’s larger, not completely glass and moving him out of the heated areas in the home.

Still working out if I should water soak him to help him take off the stuck shed, or focus on raising himidity in new enclosure and letting him rectify it himself next shed. 

Any advice here?


----------



## richyboa72 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fantastic colour

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyL (Jul 1, 2018)

His skin is so much better than it was recently. Ended up giving him a soak tonight. Most of the previous shed is now gone, without having to rub him down. I'm thrilled with that! Bathed & fed. Ate an adult mouse, which tells me that the bathing didn't stress him enough to reject food. Didn't even have to "wiggle" the mouse, opened glass door and he S posed and snatched the mouse straight out of my tongs, cheeky bugger! (heavy on the anthrop, I know, sorry ) Checked the Hot and cool perches and GreenBoy himself with IR - all good! He is really coming along nicely and I have seen improvement in his skin which makes me happy. Now he is all tucked away in his lil snake bed, satisfied and digesting his food and ready to embark on another week of looking pretty and sitting on a perch. (aka, nothing!) What a life!  #Jealous













GreenBoy - Sprayed & Happy



__ AnthonyL
__ Jul 1, 2018
__ 1


----------

